# Citzen Nighthawk Bj7020-55e (titanium Version)



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Once I saw THIS WATCH on the net, I just fell in love with it. I can't seem to find any place/store/person who still has them in for sale. It says 'discontinued' everywhere...There are plenty of stainless steel versions around but I need a lightweight one, so titanium is my only choice. Has anyone seen one of these beauties around? If so, please drop me a PM..

BTW I'd be glad to post it in 'wanted' section but I can't being a noobie here. And that is just cruel.


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

Replying my own post: After having looked for a few hours I just found a UK based website, they still have them in stock. If someone is interested drop me a PM.

The price is 220 quid, though. That's almost 200% of USA prices... How can they get away with that? Well, I guess if you like the watch, you need to pay that, end of story.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

there are a few sellers on the bay that do them cheaper then that mate.......


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> there are a few sellers on the bay that do them cheaper then that mate.......


But not this model, not a titanium one. I tried even abroad, nothing. If you can point me in the right direction, I'll owe you one.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i stand corrected







Â£220 is the cheapest.

keep an eye on the sales forum here at







one might turn up


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Once you have enough posts you might want to post a WTB


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

PhilM said:


> Once you have enough posts you might want to post a WTB


The problem is that I've got nothing to say apart from that I WANT THAT WATCH!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looks like it might take you some time then


----------

